# Bored



## mrt_265

How do we say ''I'm really bored''? ''είμαι πράγματι βαριέμαι'' φαινοναι (δεν ξέρω if it's right and I conjugated correctly) λογικός if I think as an English speaker. Thanks from now and sorry for the mistakes I made


----------



## parakseno

mrt_265 said:


> How do we say ''I'm really bored''? ''είμαι πράγματι βαριέμαι'' φαινοναι (δεν ξέρω if it's right and I conjugated correctly) λογικός if I think as an English speaker. Thanks from now and sorry for the mistakes I made



Well not quite. "βαριέμαι" is a verb, with a passive voice form, that already means "I am bored", "I'm not in the mood (to)". The Greek passives are formed by adding terminations rather than using the auxiliary "to be" like most European languages. 

So you can say "Αληθινά/πραγματικά βαριέμαι".


----------



## mrt_265

How do we say ''boring'' then??


----------



## parakseno

A bit more context would've been very nice. I don't know what particularly you had in mind so I'll answer generally...

You can use "βαρετός" or "ανιαρός". As in "boring book" - "ανιαρό βιβλίο".


----------



## mrt_265

I can say a sentenceWhat a boring day!!We translate it as ''Tι ανιαρο μερα!''???


----------



## jaxlarus

mrt_265 said:


> I can say a sentenceWhat a boring day!!We translate it as ''Tι ανιαρ*ή* μερα!''???



*Μέρα *is a feminine noun: *ανιαρός*, *ανιαρή*, *ανιαρό*.

*Τι βαρετή μέρα* [ήταν κι αυτή]! would sound better in my opinion.

 Keep walking!


----------



## mrt_265

ενταξει και ευχαριστώ


----------

